# Advice On Travel Trailers, Which One?



## CrimeScene (Aug 21, 2017)

Howdy All,

My family and I are falling more and more in love with the idea of purchasing an travel trailer. Recently we rented one to just get our feet wet and loved it. I did it as a kid but my wife never did, she fell in love with it as well after our trip. A few weeks later we strolled out to Katy and looked over Ron Hoover's inventory to get an idea of the different options out there. Here's where we are:

1. As much as I want a 5th wheel I don't want to bite off more than I can chew if we fall out of love with the experience.

2. I have a 1500 Suburban 4x4 & don't want to buy a diesel right now so would like to keep the trailer 24-28' in length.

3. My wife & I have no problem spending extra for quality but don't know which brand is the 4x4 in travel trailers for the size we're looking for.

We only have (1) 12 year old boy and a dog. I'd love to hear opinions on what we're wanting to do and advice on well built trailers, I don't want to purchase and plastic.

Thank you in advance, CrimeScene.
:texasflag


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Suggest that you go to PPL in Houston and look at everything on the lot. They are a consignment company and they don't mind you looking. They will have just about everything from cheap to high end. Quality will be pretty obvious as you you look at different options and brands. Look at used vs new. Travel trailers depreciate like crazy and you can find a like new and save yourself thousands, especially in the pull trailer market. Plus the bugs will already have been worked out. If you buy new, expect the dealer to keep it more than you for the first year. Whatever you buy, put new, quality tires on it as soon as you pull it off the lot. Most all of them come with cheap junk for tires. If you buy used, the previous owner may have already changed them. Good luck and welcome to the rv family. If I can help, drop me a pm. I've owned everything from pop ups to top of the line motor coaches.


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Floatin Doc said:


> Suggest that you go to PPL in Houston and look at everything on the lot. They are a consignment company and they don't mind you looking. They will have just about everything from cheap to high end. Quality will be pretty obvious as you you look at different options and brands. Look at used vs new. Travel trailers depreciate like crazy and you can find a like new and save yourself thousands, especially in the pull trailer market. Plus the bugs will already have been worked out. If you buy new, expect the dealer to keep it more than you for the first year. Whatever you buy, put new, quality tires on it as soon as you pull it off the lot. Most all of them come with cheap junk for tires. If you buy used, the previous owner may have already changed them. Good luck and welcome to the rv family. If I can help, drop me a pm. I've owned everything from pop ups to top of the line motor coaches.


I just recently bought my first trailer and used PPL based on a "topic" search on here. This information is spot on. I would make TWO (2) ac units a requirement and not an option.


----------



## CrimeScene (Aug 21, 2017)

Outstanding gents, I'll check it out.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

go by amazing rv's off 45 south, they sell an all aluminum that are worth checking out.

the salesman hung from the upper cabinets and they didn't move at all. they don't look like the fancy plastic wood type, but they really grew on me


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Another vote for PPL. No pressure salesperson to stalk you. Yes on the dual A/C for the Texas heat is a must. Make sure if you look at one with only 1 A/C it has 50 amp service. 30 amp will only pull one A/C. 

Good luck!


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Number of AC units depends on size, we have Highland Ridge Ultra Lite 25ft. One AC unit, and it's parked full-time at a lakeside RV park and we use it as a weekend getaway. Even this past weekend the one AC unit kept it as cold as you would want. As mention 2 AC's need 50 amp service and a lot of the older, more remote campgrounds, 50 amp service is hard to find and a lot won't allow converters that allow your 50 amp to plug into 30 amp service. Look at every possible RV you can find to find the layout you like !! Don't settle, you will eventually find a layout that fits your needs.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

PPL has a lot of inventory. Go look. But don't assume they won't BS you just like any other dealer. 
I've never seen a RV park that wouldn't allow a 30 to 50 amp dogbone.


----------



## CrimeScene (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm becoming a HUGE fan of PPL


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

buy your second rv first. If you think you might want a fifth wheel, I would go ahead and get it. a fifth wheel is much easier on several areas.


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I like my PPL a lot. I think it's the best you can find in a market. It worths it's money really, you won't regret about this choice.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

As far as the trailers, if you want real quality, get an Airstream. 

None of the others are built to hold up like one of those tanks

No sense in going to a fifth wheel right away and having to buy a 3/4 ton diesel. Make sure you like it first with a bumper pull. 

The biggest advantage to a fifth wheel is towing... they won't walk behind the truck like a bumper pull will. But if you have it setup right and within your limits you'll be fine.

But again, bumper pull, AIRSTREAM. They are tanks

If you were towing long distance cross country, I'd definitely say make the move to a 5th wheel/diesel. But just going down the road to the state park, no need...


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

dk2429 said:


> As far as the trailers, if you want real quality, get an Airstream.
> 
> None of the others are built to hold up like one of those tanks
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I looked at Airstreams. Have you been around any of the new ones like the 2020-2021 models? Is the build quality that good? When I looked at new ones around 2010 the build quality was on par with the rest of the travel trailer industry.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Nash by Northwoods is the way to go if you want one that will last more than 5 years without leaking and falling apart. Northwoods has a couple of other brands also that are equally well built.


----------



## richardelowe (Jul 20, 2020)

I looked at the Airsteam and decided on buying a cheap camper, thinking I can buy a new camper every 5 years or so far less than Airstream.
But I am old and didn't wanna the Misses to have burden of selling it when I am gone!
I consider my camper disposable 

Sent from my SM-T387AA using Tapatalk


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Go to PPL, Kick the tires LOL, Seriously, check em out. You definitely want Higher quality like Goodyear or Michelin. I have Michelin XPS Ribs. If you like the RV you can always change em out so don't discount the camper just because of the tires, but remember, tire ain't cheap so if two units are are about the same and one has new Goodyears on it, you will know what to do!. Climb the ladder and look at the Roof. Hopefully clean with no black mold and mildew. Check for dreaded Delam, (delimitation), bubbles on the Siding and front and back. Will be large soft areas on the siding bubbled out. That means the Roof or seams leaked and the glue failed and the Skin separated from the siding. That costs a fortune to fix. Check for Rust on bottom, too much of it. Check for any leaks or discoloration in the camper. PPL will do a check out before you take possession to make sure everything working. You will not be able to do that on the lot. Look in Fridge to make sure it is clean and do the smell test to check for Interiors of the RV that had pet accidents. Seriously, just look them over real good. PPL usually doesn't have junk there, but I walked in a few units and one smelled very badly of cigarettes, one smelled like the dogs had a few accidents, and one Toy Hauler had a leak in the Hauling Storage Bay. The list goes on. I looked at a lot of units online, narrowed it down to 5 to look at and by and far the one I bought had the fewest minor probs or annoying things I didn't like. Been very happy since I bought it in 2012. Also, I bought small, for easier hauling (in the mountains especially) and parking at RV parks so I can park my truck in my space too. Good luck and welcome to the RV World!


----------

